# Google Maps Audio to Bluetooth Headset?



## roadrunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello:

I need some help on getting Google Maps Navigation directions sent to my bluetooth headset directly. I am using Android 5.1.1 (Lollipop) on a Samsung J3.

I have successfully paired the Samsung phone with the Bluetooth headset (Motorola HK115).

In the Google Maps Navigation settings, I have selected "Play voice over Bluetooth".

But still, the navigation directions come from the phone speaker!

What am I doing wrong? Any suggestions most welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

In the iPhone version of GM, there's another option to "Play as Bluetooth phone call". Do you have that option?
Do any other apps play over the BT earpiece ok?


----------



## roadrunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Calls seem to be working fine through BT. It is GM that is not coming through. I may get another BT headset that specifically allows "music streaming", since this was mentioned somewhere on this site.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

That reminds me. There's something about this that needs a later model BT earpiece/headset. Some new interface protocol. I had to buy a new BT earpiece; my old one didn't work. How old is your headset?


----------



## roadrunna (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes @MyRedUber, you are correct. I bought a new BT headset (Plantronics M70) and both Google Maps and Waze send me navigational audio.

This BT headset has Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (A2DP) and that is what made the difference.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Turn voice off. You don't need it.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Turn voice off. You don't need it.


Voice prompts from your navigation app means that, if you're in an unfamiliar area, you don't need to be constantly looking at your phone.
Those navigation apps that do traffic rerouting, like GM, or that warn about speed limits or red light cameras, really handy.
And using a BT earpiece means that your passenger doesn't have to listen to your navigation app.

For what it's worth, I wear my bt earpiece in my right ear, away from my passenger (right hand drive in Australia), so that they don't feel it as a barrier to discussion.


----------

